# Question about Red Rainbow fry



## cichlid_maniac (Jan 23, 2019)

Greetings,

A few days ago I saw a fry from my Red Rainbows. I have a 56 gallon and there are other occupants in the tank. What should I do? I have no desire to breed them ... but other members in my family are bothered by my attitude of just letting nature take it's course.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

If you have no desire to breed them then just let nature take it's course. Good source of protein for your other fish.


----------



## cichlid_maniac (Jan 23, 2019)

That's what I did.


----------

